# The Latest Addition To The Family:)



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

havent been on for ages gents, been away earning habit money im home in the Naki again next week and it has all been worth it; for on my return the following is mine cant say how happy i am with it. i bit of a major purchase for me and will be severly curbing my buying for a few months to come.

anyway, pic below and i hope you like it.

Fine and rare vintage Valjoux 72 equipped ETERNA Pilots Chronograph in near pristine condition - size makes it immediately impressive being larger as it is than Rolexes Daytona and Jack HEUERs icon the '64 Carrera (both equipped with the same famous Valjoux manual chrono calibre) - this ETERNA was bought from the original owner themselves purchasing the piece from 'Throwers Jewellers Colombo Street Sydenham Christchurch!!' and it hasn't left NZ since arrival 60 or so years ago!!. Not polished (not even the acrylic) the case lines completely sharp, factory tooling crisp and unfettered, caseback engraving immaculate, dial totally untouched, movement pristine plus.- This ETERNA is a highly spec'd tool chronograph, large by todays standards even - legible, operable in adverse conditions, designed for real world usage by real world avatars. And its all mine 




























and the heart of the beauty.............










*specs and a wee bit of info.*

Average UK salary 1950: Â£101

RRP: Â£35-15

Case Serial: 325xxxx

Calibre Serial: 321xxxx

Calibre: 704R

Circa: 1950's

Rubies: 17

BPH: 21'600

Reserve: 42h

Handwind: Yes

Antimagnetic: Yes

eBauche: Valjoux 72

Rehaut: 1/5s railroad

Shock protect: Dbl. Incabloc

Tang clasp: Original ETERNA

Caseback: Screwdown, signed

Straps: Original brown calf leather

Dial: Original unrestored silver, recessed subs

Hands: Thick luminous pencils, 'Kris' chrono hours

Markers: Hand painted luminous Arabic's

Dial cover: original domed plexi

Luminous material: Radium

W/ crown: 41.01

Lug 2 lug: 44.78

Weight: 62.1

Tall: 14.91

Complications: Constant seconds, 12h 1/5s chronograph


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely watch, lovely movement enjoy I know I would :yes:


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

well, it arrived yesterday and o'my what a gem. first thing was the removal of the original strap which hid below what seemed to be the original spring bars!!! i will admit it is the most nervous i have ever been while working on a watch even though i was only changing a strap







but i survived and so did the Eterna. it is currently on a tipporary zulu until i decide on a replacement which i am lucky enough to select from a gent down here who makes then to order for anyone who likes one offs. im thinking an old style rally or aviator in a good thick brown leather should do the trick.

anyway, i have started a few timing tests and will get some results and pictures up before too long.

was going to post a few pics but as ever photobucket seems to be on a go slow for the morning so it will have to wait :taz:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice watch .all the best woody77.


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

very nice


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

very nice


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Sooooooooooo pretty. And the movement is as pretty as the face. You guys are making me think about an old watch rather than a new one.


----------

